
Zuckerberg calls for stronger regulation of the Internet - solarengineer
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/mar/30/mark-zuckerberg-calls-for-stronger-regulation-of-internet
======
qrbLPHiKpiux
Lead by example, he should.

